# Blown rear speaker



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

I think I have already blown out one of my rear speakers. So much for German engineering and quality. Does anyone have suggestions for a replacement set? I think they are 6X9, but am not even sure. Because the covers are contoured, going bigger would probably look funny. Anyone got aftermarket replacement pics?
HELP!


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

actually they are 6.5 inch round subs (so called) you can see all the other options on ls1gto.com in the stereo section if you dont get responses here


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

will a dealer not replace those?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> will a dealer not replace those?


Maybe,
But since I turned up the amp, maybe not. Besides, I would rather pu in something more durable-its not like they are good speakers.


----------

